# the IKC show today in Chicago



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Sounds like a very fun weekend! Seems like lots of things to be very proud of! I have no advice for articles, as I have never trained for that, but I am sure it will come together! Looking forward to hearing about future training!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey, sounds like you guys did real well, all things considered. Saw you got fourth in breed in your class, good for you. How did Carolyn do in obedience and Lynn in breed do? Warm and sunny where I am. How are my babies doing?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

your babies are bringing me great joy every day!




my4goldens said:


> Hey, sounds like you guys did real well, all things considered. Saw you got fourth in breed in your class, good for you. How did Carolyn do in obedience and Lynn in breed do? Warm and sunny where I am. How are my babies doing?


----------

